# Flying with the air force



## Rambo (23 Apr 2004)

I‘ve heard that if you‘re a CF member, you can contact the Air Force, and fly with them (ie.Hercules) for cheap price to locations where they‘ll be flying to. Can anyone give me more detailed information on this?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Military Brat (7 Jun 2004)

Afghanistan and Bosnia aren't very high on my list of tourism destinations.


----------



## tree hugger (21 Jun 2004)

They really don't do that kind of thing anymore.  I remember back in the day hopping the Greenwood to Trenton flight.  Now adays when military personel need to be somewhere ie. going on a course, they take air canada.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jun 2004)

Military Brat said:
			
		

> Afghanistan and Bosnia aren't very high on my list of tourism destinations.



But Haiti has great beaches and a Club Med 8)


----------



## ags281 (23 Jun 2004)

Would be nice. Sure your vacation options aren't huge with that, but you could at least make it to most regions in Canada.

I remember a herc pilot telling me that he once had to go to Hawaii to pick up a busted engine that was pulled off an Aurora there. 

Trip plan: 
Winnipeg to Comox - refuel, spend night, and play round of golf at Glacier Greens. 
Comox to Hawaii - max crew time exceeded, take week of rest/surfing/suntanning. 
Hawaii to Comox - unload engine, discover hydraulic problem, spend 5 more days golfing while it is fixed. 
Comox to Winnipeg - home after two weeks of golfing and lying on the beach.

That would have been a decent flight to hitch a ride on. Either that or you could just join the air force... those bastards   :evil:


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Jun 2004)

Nice trip.

There are still flights to UK and Germany every two weeks that can be used for non-duty travel.  You have to contact the National Passenger Service Centre and book it, I believe 21 to 2 days in advance.  Once you are confirmed 48 hours before departure you can't be bumped (I believe).  These both leave from Trenton and fly into Geillenkirchen (sp?) and Brize Norton.

Oh, and the Club Med in Haiti is closed indefinitely...


----------



## AlphaCharlie (26 Jun 2004)

thats sweet. Gimme a parachute and i'll get off at my stop. you guys don't even need to stop.


----------



## jutes85 (27 Jun 2004)

A fellow Virtual Flightsim buddy of mine is in Cold Lake as a Aviation Tech I believe. He said he got to ride in the T-33 Toutor a couple of times, but thats the closest to a herc you can get.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jun 2004)

Just FYI the Tudor is the CT114 (not the T33) and the Silver Star retired a few years ago was the CT133.


----------



## casing (29 Jun 2004)

How available are these service flights?  I mean, how easy/difficult is it to get a seat on them?  Also, are they restricted to mil pers only?


----------



## jutes85 (29 Jun 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Just FYI the Tudor is the CT114 (not the T33) and the Silver Star retired a few years ago was the CT133.



Yes, thats what I meant, got my references crossed-up. :blotto:


----------

